# Concurso 3º Aniversário MeteoPT.com (submissão de números)



## Administrador (26 Jul 2008 às 23:58)

Este tópico é para submissão dos números para o concurso do 3º aniversário do MeteoPT.com
Coloquem neste tópico apenas os números do concurso, para questões ou comentários usem o tópico do regulamento: 
 3º Aniversário MeteoPT.com, Concurso e Regras 

*Encerra Quinta-Feira, 21 de Agosto de 2008, 23:59*


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jul 2008 às 02:02)

boas

cá vai 

60 e o 100

já cá canta   

boa iniciativa 

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2008 às 02:12)

Cá ficam os meus numeros 

48-90-110-140


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2008 às 02:16)

Não tenho local para por a estação....
Mas aqui vai:  *75*  e  *150*


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2008 às 10:54)

Os meus números 

70-127-185


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jul 2008 às 11:05)

Com a sorte que eu tenho, já sei que não vou ganhar nada, nem que o prémio fosse uma caixa de palitos ....

Bem mas cá vai o número (probabilidade 1 em 1000 talvez)  =>  *176* - soma dos 5 números do euromilhões que menos sairam até agora , tenho de ter fé!


Abraço


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2008 às 12:49)

Bem cá vai o meu numero : *125*

Boa sorte a toda a gente


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2008 às 13:04)

Meus numeros: 34 - 69 - 121 - 192 - 215 

Boa sorte aos restantes!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Jul 2008 às 14:57)

Boas Tardes, Aqui vai o meu Numero da Sorte.

Numero: 47 

Boa Sorte aos restantes


----------



## Weatherman (27 Jul 2008 às 15:29)

o meu numero: 159


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Jul 2008 às 16:49)

Os meus números:

96  --  144


----------



## Turista (27 Jul 2008 às 17:49)

Excelente iniciativa 

Cá vão os meus números:

*109 - 142*


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jul 2008 às 19:44)

Boas aqui ficam as minhas apostas:
 -91
 -131


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2008 às 20:00)

Os meus números:

*143

146

147*


----------



## storm (27 Jul 2008 às 21:07)

Numero da sorte(ou não): 123

Boa sorte aos restantes


----------



## rijo (27 Jul 2008 às 21:39)

Aqui vai ! *97*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2008 às 22:33)

Os meus números são *157* e *179*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jul 2008 às 23:00)

Bom as minhas indicações são os números:

88 e 114 

Vamos lá ver se tenho sorte


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2008 às 23:46)

Bom, cá vão os meus numeros:

159;
213;


----------



## ACalado (28 Jul 2008 às 00:21)

boa noite primeiro quero felicitar o fórum por este concurso 

cá vai o meu numero 221


----------



## mocha (28 Jul 2008 às 10:21)

Eu tambem nao tenho sitio para a estação mas aqui fica  a minha participação 
173
115
boa sorte a todos


----------



## psm (28 Jul 2008 às 10:35)

Bom dia 
Grande ideia deste concurso 
Os meus numeros são  74 e 142.


----------



## Breitling (28 Jul 2008 às 11:51)

O concurso é uma grande idéia para realizar vosso aniversário. Parabéns aos administradores. Eu também me animo a participar:

*141*


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2008 às 11:51)

Ora cá vão os números:

*68, 102, 126, 133*

Boa sorte a todos!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 11:54)

Ora... 81 - 107 - 139 - 151 - 161


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2008 às 12:38)

Ora cá vão os meus 3 números de sorte:

*79*,*116* e *138*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2008 às 16:07)

Os meus numeros são: *86* e o *190*

Boa Sorte a Todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2008 às 18:44)

já agora vai o 48


----------



## rufer (28 Jul 2008 às 22:24)

Excelente iniciativa. Parabéns.

O meu número: 118.
Boa sorte.


----------



## Mago (29 Jul 2008 às 00:51)

Boa Ideia...

O Meu numero escolhido é o *103 *


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jul 2008 às 09:47)

cá vão os meus 2 números:86 - 124


boa sorte a todos


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jul 2008 às 10:33)

120 - 171
Boa iniciativa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2008 às 14:46)

Ora ca vai a aposta:

118


----------



## filipept (29 Jul 2008 às 17:34)

Eu vou apostar no:  80


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2008 às 21:38)

Portanto, as minhas apostas recaem nos números:

64 - 94 - 106 - 154 - 166


----------



## dgstorm (1 Ago 2008 às 14:05)

Ora ca vai:

77 e 135


----------



## Brunomc (1 Ago 2008 às 14:46)

os meus são o 203 e 85


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 11:11)

Os meus são 98, 108, 113


----------



## Paulo H (5 Ago 2008 às 10:54)

Excelente iniciativa!

Os meus números são: 111 e 148


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Ago 2008 às 10:13)

Excelente iniciativa.
A crescer assim,talvez o MeteoPT no seu 10º aniversário faça um sorteio de um BMW (topo de gama).
Cá vai o meu palpite: 85, 99, 119.
e boa sorte a todos,claro ...


----------



## Thomar (12 Ago 2008 às 15:02)

Excelente iniciativa para comemorar o 3º aniversário do fórum METEOPT! 

O meu número: *137*


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2008 às 22:34)

122


----------



## Redfish (13 Ago 2008 às 10:59)

*112*
Parabens pela ideia do concurso


----------



## João Esteves (14 Ago 2008 às 04:16)

125

Os meus parabéns pela excelente iniciativa!


----------



## Nuno (14 Ago 2008 às 20:32)

59

Abraços


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

Os meus 3 numeros são:

*92* -  *119*  -  *168*

Boa sorte, e que vença o melhor
Excelente ideia!! O concurso, será um grande impulso, a postarem cada vez mais... para que no proximo ano, poderem ter mais numeros para a sorte grande


----------



## *Marta* (18 Ago 2008 às 19:46)

123 
Fica a minha tentativa :P


----------



## apassosviana (19 Ago 2008 às 00:48)

131 :d


----------



## Rog (19 Ago 2008 às 12:09)

93
101
130
145


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Ago 2008 às 12:01)

Oops! Só hoje dei por isto (tenho estado de férias e sem Internet o que ás vezes também é bom, embora difícil). Como tenho direito a um numerozito ele aqui vai: *162*. Gostava de ganhar a Estação, claro mas o Euromilhões sabia ainda melhor, oferecia Estações Meteorológicas a todos...


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2008 às 14:32)

Bem o 117 ainda tá livre, portanto eu vou no _*117*_. 

Boa sorte a todos!


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Ago 2008 às 14:33)

nimboestrato disse:


> Excelente iniciativa.
> A crescer assim,talvez o MeteoPT no seu 10º aniversário faça um sorteio de um BMW (topo de gama).
> Cá vai o meu palpite: 85, 99, 119.
> e boa sorte a todos,claro ...



Em função da repetição do nº85 altero-o para 158.
Assim a minha escolha passa a ser 99,119 e 158.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 15:12)

> Em função da repetição do nº85 altero-o para 158.
> Assim a minha escolha passa a ser 99,119 e 158.



Ok nimboestrato..mas podias ficar com o 85 a mesma..era na boa


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Ago 2008 às 16:34)

OK! O 162 já estava escolhido. Há alguma lista onde se possa ver os números escolhidos? Vou alterar para *181* e espero não colidir com ninguém...


----------



## *Marta* (21 Ago 2008 às 18:40)

O 123 também já estava escolhido... e como tal escolho o 164!


----------



## Luis França (21 Ago 2008 às 22:35)

115


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2008 às 23:21)

fico com o 50


----------



## *Dave* (21 Ago 2008 às 23:35)

Eu alterei o meu número para o *176*... passem no 1º post e verão qual foi a razão 

BOA SORTE A TODOS!


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2008 às 16:07)

*Lista fechada, alterações só de acordo com o abaixo explicado.*

Como surgiram algumas submissões ou alterações de ultima hora que podem deixar de fora de jogo colegas mais novos do forum sem que estes tenham tempo de alterar tão tardiamente, foi fechado o tópico e publicada a lista, mas os membros com repetições que possam ficar de fora do jogo por serem membros mais novos poderão amanhã indicar outro numero alternativo via mensagem privada até às 17:00 desde que não seja nenhum dos numeros já escolhidos. 

Não é obrigatório, mas por uma questão de cortesia seria simpático serem os membros que repetiram o número indicado por outro a pedirem a alteração se se der o caso de colocarem fora de jogo um colega eventualmente mais novo no forum.

A lista vai sendo aqui actualizada durante esta Sexta-feira com essas alterações dos repetidos, se ocorrerem.

Pede-se a todos os membros que verifiquem os seus números para ver se está tudo em ordem, alguma coisa que não esteja bem por favor enviem-me uma MP.


A vermelho os actuais repetidos:


*Ordenada por números*

miguel	34
Diogo.lis.vpa	47
Mário Barros	48
ALBIMETEO	50
Nuno	59
ajrebelo	60
AnDré	64
vitamos	68
miguel	69
Dan	70
psm	74
Msantos	75
dgstorm	77
algarvio1980	79
filipept	80
Gilmet	81
mauro miranda	83
Brunomc	85
Chasing Thunder	86
MiguelMinhoto	88
Mário Barros	90
Brigantia	91
JPS Gaia	92
Rog	93
AnDré	94
henriquesillva	96
rijo	97
HotSpot	98
nimboestrato	99
ajrebelo	100
Rog	101
vitamos	102
Mago	103
rufer	105
AnDré	106
Gilmet	107
HotSpot	108
Turista	109
Mário Barros	110
Paulo H	111
Redfish	112
HotSpot	113
MiguelMinhoto	114
Luis França	115
algarvio1980	116
Agreste	117
]ToRnAdO[	118
nimboestrato	119
jpmartins	120
miguel	121
rozzo	122
storm	123
mauro miranda	124
João Esteves	125
vitamos	126
Dan	127
apassosviana	129
Rog	130
Brigantia	131
lsalvador	132
vitamos	133
JPS Gaia	134
dgstorm	135
psm	136
Thomar	137
algarvio1980	138
Gilmet	139
Mário Barros	140
Breitling	141
Turista	142
Gerofil	143
henriquesillva	144
Rog	145
Gerofil	146
Gerofil	147
Paulo H	148
Msantos	150
Gilmet	151
AnDré	154
Daniel_Vilao	157
nimboestrato	158
Weatherman	159
ecobcg	160
Gilmet	161
*Marta*	164
AnDré	166
JPS Gaia	168
jpmartins	171
mocha	173
*Dave*	176
Daniel_Vilao	179
Jota 21	181
Dan	185
mocha	187
Chasing Thunder	190
miguel	192
Brunomc	203
ecobcg	213
miguel	215
spiritmind	221


*Ordenada por nomes*

*Dave*	176
*Marta*	164
]ToRnAdO[	118
Agreste	117
ajrebelo	60
ajrebelo	100
ALBIMETEO	50
algarvio1980	79
algarvio1980	116
algarvio1980	138
AnDré	64
AnDré	94
AnDré	106
AnDré	154
AnDré	166
apassosviana	129
Breitling	141
Brigantia	91
Brigantia	131
Brunomc	85
Brunomc	203
Chasing Thunder	86
Chasing Thunder	190
Dan	70
Dan	127
Dan	185
Daniel_Vilao	157
Daniel_Vilao	179
dgstorm	77
dgstorm	135
Diogo.lis.vpa	47
ecobcg	160
ecobcg	213
filipept	80
Gerofil	143
Gerofil	146
Gerofil	147
Gilmet	81
Gilmet	107
Gilmet	139
Gilmet	151
Gilmet	161
henriquesillva	96
henriquesillva	144
HotSpot	98
HotSpot	108
HotSpot	113
João Esteves	125
Jota 21	181
jpmartins	120
jpmartins	171
JPS Gaia	92
JPS Gaia	134
JPS Gaia	168
lsalvador	132
Luis França	115
Mago	103
Mário Barros	48
Mário Barros	90
Mário Barros	110
Mário Barros	140
mauro miranda	83
mauro miranda	124
miguel	34
miguel	69
miguel	121
miguel	192
miguel	215
MiguelMinhoto	88
MiguelMinhoto	114
mocha	173
mocha	187
Msantos	75
Msantos	150
nimboestrato	99
nimboestrato	119
nimboestrato	158
Nuno	59
Paulo H	111
Paulo H	148
psm	74
psm	136
Redfish	112
rijo	97
Rog	93
Rog	101
Rog	130
Rog	145
rozzo	122
rufer	105
spiritmind	221
storm	123
Thomar	137
Turista	109
Turista	142
vitamos	68
vitamos	102
vitamos	126
vitamos	133
Weatherman	159



*Alterações após fecho de lista*
MP 01:11 JPS Gaia  JPS Gaia alterou 119 repetido com Nimboestrados para 134
MP 08:24 psm alterou 142 repetido com Turista para 136
MP 09:39 mocha alterou 115 repetido com Luis França para 187
MP 10:28 lsalvador alterou 125 repetido com João Esteves para 132
MP 11:48 mauro miranda alterou 86 repetido com Chasing Thunder para 83
MP 13:17 apassosviana	alterou 131 repetido com Brigantia para 129
MP 14:33 ecobcg  alterou 159 repetido com Weatherman para 160
MP 16:03 rufer alterou 118 repetido com ]ToRnAdO[ para 105


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2008 às 16:09)

Bem, parece que acabou, estão todos no barco para o sorteio desta noite.
Boa sorte a todos !!


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2008 às 21:12)

Penso que a  chave é 7 - 27 - 29 - 39 - 50
E a soma é 152, pelo que o vencedor seria o Gilmet.
Dados não oficiais, ainda vou confirmar tudo novamente.


----------

